# Amberleah lou lou now eats Raw



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a Book called Dr. Pitcairn's Natural Heath for Cats and Dogs. The Book is full of recipes. All recipes includes this mixture he calls Healthy Power. 
Ingredients are for a batch is:
2 cups Nutritional or Brewer's yeast.
1 cup lecithin granules
1/4 cup kelp powder
4 table group 1 bone meal power
1,000 milligrams Vit C ground

Mix all together and each recipe tell you how much to add. 

So I made lots of different kinds of recipes and froze each portion's for day.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Those ingredients are kind of similar to Nupro 

NUPRO - All Natural Dog Supplement


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

How is she liking it? I've read that book as well when I started raw. But I didn't stick to the supplements.


----------

